
Mongodb 3.2 is out - movielala
https://www.mongodb.org/
======
movielala
They are claiming "MongoDB 3.2 is a giant leap forward that helps
organizations standardize on a single, modern database for their new, mission-
critical applications."

The features that they are launching like partial index, visual query analyzer
is so so so late. after 5-8 years later, now we can see index performance
visually. it is weird.

